# Pedicle Screw Removal only



## SHoltzenCPC (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a spine surgeon who removed pedicle screws but did not replace any.  Typically I would used CPT 22850 but since that is all he did and that is an add on code what do I use?  The pt had a fusion 2 weeks prior and the screws are now malpositioned so needed to come out.  Can anyone help?  Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 1, 2016)

How about 20680 since its only the screws being removed?


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 1, 2016)

SHoltzenCPC said:


> I have a spine surgeon who removed pedicle screws but did not replace any.  Typically I would used CPT 22850 but since that is all he did and that is an add on code what do I use?  The pt had a fusion 2 weeks prior and the screws are now malpositioned so needed to come out.  Can anyone help?  Thank you.



According to my book, 22850 isn't an add-on code. Possibly double check that??


----------

